# Picking a plow for a 2010 Toyota Tundra



## Spucel

Im trying to decide on a plow for a 2010 Toyota Tundra, 4X4 5.7L V8. I've been plowing for about 9 years in a truck and a few years before that in a bobcat. Ive always used Western Plows but I was wondering what everyone thinks about the best plow for this truck. I've seen ALOT of Tundras with Fischer Plows. I've done some reading and heard that I might need to put a lift/leveling kit on the truck so its not dipping real bad with the plow on. Thanks for all the info!


Scott
Plainfield, IL


----------



## mercer_me

I have a 7.5' Fisher SD on my Tundra. It works realy well and it's a good combination. I think if I was going to do it again I would go with the 7.5' Fisher HD instead of the SD. But, the SD is a very good plow. If you go with Wester the Midweight is a good choise for a Tundra. You should stay away from the Fisher HT and the Western HTS. They are very light duty IMO. If you have any more questions just ask.


----------



## Spucel

Thanks for all the info!! I think I would lean towards a Western since its what Ive always used. Did you have to put a lift kit on your front end?


----------



## snow patrol

Scott,

I have an identically equipt truck, provided yours is a double cab with the TRD SR5 package. I have an 8' Western Pro Ultramount. Its a great combination and the truck has no problem handeling it at all. The Ultramount has large truck side recievers on the frame to hitch the plow to, and the front end of the Tundra is reletively low slung so I did have to put a leveling kit on it to lift the front end up about 2.5". The truck doesn't squate much at all. Never did. It was just low slung to begin with. I recommend you stay with a Western since its by far the most popular plow in our area (I'm from Bolingbrook, practaically neighbors!). Although, the Blizzard is gaining popularity and Tim Wallace on Boughton sells and services them too. Just my two cents.


----------



## mercer_me

Spucel;1231559 said:


> Thanks for all the info!! I think I would lean towards a Western since its what Ive always used. Did you have to put a lift kit on your front end?


No it's just the stock front end. I'm still thinking about a 3" front and 1" rear leveling kit becouse the push plates are only 7" off the ground.


----------



## snow patrol

Mercer do you ever have problems bottoming out? Mine were only 6" from the ground and after scraping a couple of parking bumbers and bottoming out on steep driveway entrances/exits (with out the plow on) I decided it was time to install the lift kit.


----------



## mercer_me

snow patrol;1231649 said:


> Mercer do you ever have problems bottoming out? Mine were only 6" from the ground and after scraping a couple of parking bumbers and bottoming out on steep driveway entrances/exits (with out the plow on) I decided it was time to install the lift kit.


My push plates have hit a few times up on logging roads in Northern Maine (with the plow off). But, I have never hit any thing hard with the push plates.


----------



## Spucel

Snow patrol...we are neighbors! Who do you plow for? Yea we have the same truck...I agree with the western, I was hoping people would recommend it for my truck. How much did the leveling kit run for the truck? Ive done a lot with Tim Wallace and planned on going back to him.


----------



## snow patrol

Spucel;1231673 said:


> Snow patrol...we are neighbors! Who do you plow for? Yea we have the same truck...I agree with the western, I was hoping people would recommend it for my truck. How much did the leveling kit run for the truck? Ive done a lot with Tim Wallace and planned on going back to him.


I own my own company, CSI. You'll be happy with the Western. its a great combo. If you're unsure you're welcome to take mine for a test drive before you make your decision. Just let me know. I purchased mine at Tim Wallace also. Tim is a real nice guy as are all the guys working there, always willing to help.


----------



## Spucel

That would be great, I would really like to sit it one with a plow and see what it looks like. Any links on the leveling kit you bought?


----------



## snow patrol

Spucel;1231848 said:


> That would be great, I would really like to sit it one with a plow and see what it looks like. Any links on the leveling kit you bought?


Busy hauling and relocating snow today. Send me a PM and I'll get you my number. I'll have to look up where I purchased the leveling kit from and get back to you with the info. Later!


----------



## Spucel

I cant send PM yet, (815)258-0234 is my number. No rush on the leveling kit, just curious. I wish I could find someone to haul snow with on my days off from the Firehouse...I hate sitting home when theres money that I can make!


----------



## JTK324

I am in the same boat I bought a 2010 tundra double cab with the 6.5 bed and the 5.7l motor. I am trying to figure out what kind of plow i should get the fisher dealer recommended the ht series and I am a little worried that it is a little to light duty for what i want. I do a few drive ways and a bunch of commerical propertys any ideas guys?


----------



## Hedgehog

Hey JTK324, I live approx. 30 minutes from you and I am thinking of selling the plow off my 2011 Tundra doublecab TRD. It is a 1 year old 7'6" Curtis. I like the plow a lot but I want to go back to a ATV with a plow. I use it to plow my driveway and the ATV was just more manueverable. If you want to take a look at it, you can call me at (508) 574-0888.


----------



## JTK324

Yea hedgehog but I'm more of a fisher guy how does your truck handle the wait of that Curtis


----------



## AHSnowplowing

Hedgehog;1237366 said:


> Hey JTK324, I live approx. 30 minutes from you and I am thinking of selling the plow off my 2011 Tundra doublecab TRD. It is a 1 year old 7'6" Curtis. I like the plow a lot but I want to go back to a ATV with a plow. I use it to plow my driveway and the ATV was just more manueverable. If you want to take a look at it, you can call me at (508) 574-0888.


Out of curiosity what are you looking to get for it and any pics?


----------



## Hedgehog

I bought it brand new last year for $4000 cash and carry. They are going for $4400 installed. I would probably take $3,000. I tried uploading pictures but I am having a problem. Give me your email address and I'll try sending them to you directly.


----------



## H20-32

The leveling kit is a good idea, because the factory rake is steep.Its only to help with plow frame clearance, the factory springs are fine for a plow app, the leveling kit will stiffen the front end some.Revtek makes a awesome leveling kit that preloads both upper and lower portions of the spring, which if better for suspension travel.We run a Boss 7.5 Super duty with wings great combo @ approx 800lbs, no problems.


----------



## AHSnowplowing

Email is [email protected] ya ho o .com


----------



## Hedgehog

AHSnowplowing, is there a (a) in front of 98 and does there need to be the spaces in yahoo? I attempted several times yesterday to email you pictures and it kept getting kicked back. You can call me at (508) 574-0888 for more details.


----------



## rancherman84

i have a curtis on my 07 with the 4.7. very nice setup. i did install timbrens up front,and have a set of spacers for the front to install. it handles the plow just fine,its just that the truck sits so low to begin with.


----------



## JTK324

Just did strobes in my tundra came out great one had one problem a dead bulb in the front so i will post one with the fronts and the rears next week or so


----------



## mercer_me

JTK324;1269146 said:


> Just did strobes in my tundra came out great one had one problem a dead bulb in the front so i will post one with the fronts and the rears next week or so


The strobes look great. Thumbs Up


----------



## JTK324

Okay so I have decided that i am going to be putting a plow on my tundra over the summer now the million dollar question is waht should i do to the front end to beef it up a little bit so that a] the push plates arent that low and b] so the truck is a little tougher in the front end compartment do any of you guys have any recommendations I have been looking into leveling kits for the tundra which i have read can give me 2.5-3 inches higher front end but i think that i should still beef up the front end so i dont kill my truck any ideas??? any of you guys put a leveling kit of beef up your front end ???


----------



## mercer_me

JTK324;1272878 said:


> Okay so I have decided that i am going to be putting a plow on my tundra over the summer now the million dollar question is waht should i do to the front end to beef it up a little bit so that a] the push plates arent that low and b] so the truck is a little tougher in the front end compartment do any of you guys have any recommendations I have been looking into leveling kits for the tundra which i have read can give me 2.5-3 inches higher front end but i think that i should still beef up the front end so i dont kill my truck any ideas??? any of you guys put a leveling kit of beef up your front end ???


You should get a 3 inch front 1 inch rear leveling kit IMO.


----------



## JTK324

So after going back and forth between what blade to get I have decided to get a boss 7"6" standard duty with a leveling kit and timbrens I will probably add the wings to the plow but after talking to some guys I'm ready to make the jump from fisher to Boss


----------



## bucket

FWIW, you wont need timbrens if you do the leveling kit. see my pics in this post: http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=110544


----------



## JTK324

hey bucket what size and kind of tirers are those on your truck


----------



## Spucel

Ive done a bunch of research and I decided on the Bilstein 5100 shocks for the front end. They are adjustable and can you 2.5 raise. I'm ordering them from Shockwarehouse.com....cheapest around. Cant wait to see how it looks!


----------



## mercer_me

Spucel;1286326 said:


> Ive done a bunch of research and I decided on the Bilstein 5100 shocks for the front end. They are adjustable and can you 2.5 raise. I'm ordering them from Shockwarehouse.com....cheapest around. Cant wait to see how it looks!


You should take before and after pictures and post them on hear.


----------



## basher

JTK324;1273513 said:


> after talking to some guys I'm ready to make the jump from fisher to Boss


Direct lift is very sweetplus the boss is much lighter


----------



## mercer_me

JTK324;1273513 said:


> So after going back and forth between what blade to get I have decided to get a boss 7"6" standard duty with a leveling kit and timbrens I will probably add the wings to the plow but after talking to some guys I'm ready to make the jump from fisher to Boss





basher;1286364 said:


> Direct lift is very sweetplus the boss is much lighter


Not trying to be a jerk or any thing but, why is the direct lift better?

FYI The 7.5' Boss Standard Duty weighs 597lb (steel) and 633lb (poly). The 7.5' Fisher SD weighs 487lb and the 7.5' Fisher HD weighs 630lb.


----------



## JTK324

yea def need some pics


----------



## basher

mercer_me;1286385 said:


> Not trying to be a jerk or any thing but, why is the direct lift better?
> 
> I did not say better, I said it was sweet. I prefer them because they have faster more consistent lift response, are quieter and less abusive on the front end/tire sidewalls while transporting, allow use of the plow hydraulics as part of the attachment system and in Boss's case fewer moving parts
> 
> FYI The 7.5' Boss Standard Duty weighs 597lb (steel) and 633lb (poly). The 7.5' Fisher SD weighs 487lb and the 7.5' Fisher HD weighs 630lb.


Sorry I forgot Fisher went to a Poly wearedge, ditched the skid shoes and one spring on the SD to get the weight down.  but it is sort of apples and orange to compare the two.


----------



## mercer_me

basher;1286449 said:


> I did not say better, I said it was sweet. I prefer them because they have faster more consistent lift response, are quieter and less abusive on the front end/tire sidewalls while transporting, allow use of the plow hydraulics as part of the attachment system and in Boss's case fewer moving parts
> 
> Sorry I forgot Fisher went to a Poly wearedge, ditched the skid shoes and one spring on the SD to get the weight down.  but it is sort of apples and orange to compare the two.


My uncle has an 8' Boss trip edge and when it's raised all the way it still bounces when he drives over bumps during transport.

You can buy a shoe kit and you can also put a steel cutting ede on a Fisher SD. Eaven with the shoe kit and a steel cutting edge I think it's lighter than the 7.5' Boss Standard Duty. My Dad's 7.5' Fisher SD is a very rugged plow and holds up very well to plowing gravel driveways.


----------



## B&B

mercer_me;1286453 said:


> My uncle has an 8' Boss trip edge and when it's raised all the way it still bounces when he drives over bumps during transport.


Then there's something wrong with it.


----------



## JTK324

Need to buy new tires for my tundra has any one put any rugged tires on there tundra I dont want to put the same tirers on but I want something a little more rugged and can still be good to drive on the highway


----------



## mercer_me

JTK324;1287277 said:


> Need to buy new tires for my tundra has any one put any rugged tires on there tundra I dont want to put the same tirers on but I want something a little more rugged and can still be good to drive on the highway


General Grabber AT2s are good tires. I don't have them on the Tundra but, I had them on another truck and they were a realy good tire.


----------



## H20-32

*Plow /Tundra*

Just picked up 2nd Tundra reg cab shortbed 4.7 4x4 08 with 9800 miles. Will be setting this up with REVTEK leveling kit and 7.6 Boss superduty and possible a daniels back plow. This thing turns like a jeep, great for residental properties.Will get some pics soon, truck is out getting lettered.Goodluck Spruce


----------



## mercer_me

H20-32;1287317 said:


> Just picked up 2nd Tundra reg cab shortbed 4.7 4x4 08 with 9800 miles. Will be setting this up with REVTEK leveling kit and 7.6 Boss superduty and possible a daniels back plow. This thing turns like a jeep, great for residental properties.Will get some pics soon, truck is out getting lettered.Goodluck Spruce


I'm looking forward to the you new Tundra. A 7.5 Boss trip edge would be awsome on that truck IMO.


----------



## basher

Bridgestone Dueler AT revo2 awesome on road snow tire.


----------



## JTK324

Basher They are and all season radial?


----------



## mercer_me

basher;1287321 said:


> Bridgestone Dueler AT revo2 awesome on road snow tire.


I have never had Bridgestone Dueler AT Revo2 tires but, I have Bridgestone Dueler HT on the Tundra right now (stock tires) and they suck. My Mother and aunt both used to have them on there SUVs and none of them lasted very long becouse they wore so bad.


----------



## basher

JTK324;1287433 said:


> Basher They are and all season radial?


Yes



mercer_me;1287442 said:


> I have never had Bridgestone Dueler AT Revo2 tires but, I have Bridgestone Dueler HT on the Tundra right now (stock tires) and they suck. .


:laughing::laughing:So you don't like apples because you once ate an orange and disliked it?:laughing: I don't see how that pertains unless you are trying to run your post count up.


----------



## mercer_me

basher;1287498 said:


> :laughing::laughing:So you don't like apples because you once ate an orange and disliked it?:laughing: I don't see how that pertains unless you are trying to run your post count up.


No, it's not that. It's just I don't think Bridgestone is a very good brand and I have talked to a few people who sell tires and they said the same thing.


----------



## basher

mercer_me;1287517 said:


> I have talked to a few people who *sell *tires


They can be pricey, and the margins aren't there on retail, General's pricing is much lower and have a higher profit percentage. Nothing againest Grabber AT2s they are a decent tire but they don't have the ice/snow grip of a Revo2, Blizzak or Nokain. Nokain is the king of winter weather tires, and they are very proud of them, it is reflected in the price, and the revo2 tread is VERY similar.

http://www.nokiantyres.com/tyre?id=10460802&group=2.01&name=Nokian Hakkapeliitta R SUV

Go to Tirerack and spec a tire for the truck, leave your brand blinders off. Let it search all makes available all ice/snow tires and see what it recommends


----------



## 2COR517

General Grabber AT2 were the worst tires I ever used in the snow. I bought them brand new with studs. I put them on my truck which I always ran very heavy when I was plowing. Skinny tires on a heavy truck. Terrible. Worse than my half worn Cooper ATRs they replaced.


----------



## Stik208

I had Cooper ATR's on my black Ranger, no ballast and plowed in 2 wheel most of the time. I highly recommend them. Also I am not sure if you chose a plow yet for the 10 Tundra but go with a direct lift, Boss, SnoWay or Fisher HT. If I were plowing with the Sierra I myself would go with the Boss Sport Duty 7'6".


----------



## JTK324

Yea i have decided to go with the boss 7'6'' heavy duty plow I talked to my boss/fisher dealer and he told me that he wont even sell the fisherHT series because they are garbage and he says the sd series which fisher recommends is way looks and is to light duty for my truck so thats why I have decided to go with the 7'6'' boss then I will probably add wings to it to make it a little wider


----------



## mercer_me

2COR517;1287551 said:


> General Grabber AT2 were the worst tires I ever used in the snow. I bought them brand new with studs. I put them on my truck which I always ran very heavy when I was plowing. Skinny tires on a heavy truck. Terrible. Worse than my half worn Cooper ATRs they replaced.


I have never plowed with them or had them on a heavy truck. But, I had them on my Ranger and they went great in the snow. My cousin also has them on his 2008 GMC 2500HD with an 8' Fisher and he said he loves them.



JTK324;1287570 said:


> Yea i have decided to go with the boss 7'6'' heavy duty plow I talked to my boss/fisher dealer and he told me that he wont even sell the fisherHT series because they are garbage and he says the sd series which fisher recommends is way looks and is to light duty for my truck so thats why I have decided to go with the 7'6'' boss then I will probably add wings to it to make it a little wider


My Dad has a 7.5' Fisher SD on his Tundra, that I do *ALL* the plowing with. It's a good plow and seams to be pretty rugged. I wish we had gone with the 7.5' Fisher HD becouse it's heavier and the head gear and blade is taller. I realy like Fisher and have had good luck with them. I also like the trip edge design alot better than the trip blade design. When my Dad bought the 7.5' Fisher SD he wanted to get a 7.5' Boss trip edge but, The Boss dealer said it was to heavy for a Tundra. Boss makes a realy good product but, like I said I want a trip edge so that's why we went with Fisher.


----------



## JTK324

Mercer I actually share the same opinion about the trip edge compared to the full trip blade design but after looking at the boss I am going to get a trip edge heavy duty plow boss makes a trip edge design which I was happy to find out trust me I've always been a fisher guy hut the problem with them is they have really screwed the pooch the last couple of years with there product lines they have built real shot and there dealers around me are real jerks


----------



## mercer_me

JTK324;1287576 said:


> Mercer I actually share the same opinion about the trip edge compared to the full trip blade design but after looking at the boss I am going to get a trip edge heavy duty plow boss makes a trip edge design which I was happy to find out trust me I've always been a fisher guy but the problem with them is they have really screwed the pooch the last couple of years with there product lines they have built real shot and there dealers around me are real jerks


You will be very happy with The Boss trip edge. My uncle has one and he loves it. It's a great plow and it's very rugged, it holds up to his plowing. Thumbs Up Like I said, my Dad and I wanted to get a Boss trip edge for his Tundra but, The Boss dealer wouldn't put one on it becouse he said it was to much weight for the Tundra. I'm glad you can get one for your Tundra and I'm looking forward to seing pictures of it and hearing about how it works for you.


----------



## JTK324

Thanks man put a deposit it down two weeks ago its to bad we couldnt hook up while I was up here I could have should you some good strobes ideas for your truck I put a 6 bulb hide away in my tundra with two LEDs on my tool box and a mini light bar


----------



## mercer_me

JTK324;1287579 said:
 

> Thanks man put a deposit it down two weeks ago its to bad we couldnt hook up while I was up here I could have should you some good strobes ideas for your truck I put a 6 bulb hide away in my tundra with two LEDs on my tool box and a mini light bar


Ya, I wish we could have hooked up. We only have one cheap strobe on the Tundra now. I'm thinking about buying two decent strobes and mounting them on both sides of the head ache rack.


----------



## JTK324

I got some nova led surface mounted strobes with built in flash patterns I paid 45 a piece for them and there great you can get them from strobes and more web site they work awesome


----------



## basher

JTK324;1287570 said:


> Yea i have decided to go with the boss 7'6'' heavy duty plow I talked to my boss/fisher dealer and he told me that he wont even sell the fisherHT series because they are garbage and he says the sd series which fisher recommends is way looks and is to light duty for my truck so thats why I have decided to go with the 7'6'' boss then I will probably add wings to it to make it a little wider


Your BOSS dealer is good with this??? He is going to install a HD trip edge on your Tundra??? He is a bold, fearless (and foolish) businessman.


----------



## JTK324

He said he would I just have to sign a waiver saying that I understand that it's bigger than what expected on my truck and I understand that anyways the hell with the NTSB


----------



## basher

JTK324;1287591 said:


> He said he would I just have to sign a waiver saying that I understand that it's bigger than what expected on my truck and I understand that anyways the hell with the NTSB


Well it's not;

the national transportation safety board it's the Federal Vehicle Manufacturers Safety Standards Act (FVMSSA,) in particular the 105 brake certification test.

bigger it's heavier. If you want bigger either Blizzard or Nodogg both make an eight foot mid weight.

worth the paper it's written on, the courts will not enforce an illegal contract and who would buy a used sheet of paper.

If you want a trip edge go with (i cannot believe I'm saying this) the Fisher SD. They have redesigned it to deal with today's downsized vehicle. Trip edges are heavier (more moving parts) then full trips and Fisher has tried to design an appropriate plow for the 1/2 ton vehicles but apparently the customers don't trust their (Fishers) engineering.

I think its a hoot that you guys will buy a mid weight truck, sing its praises but then refuse to accept the fact that you need to use the plows the manufacturers design and approve for those models.


----------



## mercer_me

basher;1287589 said:


> Your BOSS dealer is good with this??? He is going to install a HD trip edge on your Tundra??? He is a bold, fearless (and foolish) businessman.


The Fisher dealer that my Dad bought his plow from said, "we will put any plow an your truck you want, if you want a 9 footer I will put one on I just can't gaaruntea you will like it." He then went on and sugested we get the SD instead of the HD.


----------



## JTK324

Idk what I'm doing yet but soon enough I need to figure something out


----------



## basher

mercer_me;1287593 said:


> The Fisher dealer that my Dad bought his plow from said, "we will put any plow an your truck you want, if you want a 9 footer I will put one on I just can't gaaruntea you will like it." He then went on and sugested we get the SD instead of the HD.


He is free to do what he wants, but it will bite him in the a$$ one day. Believe me, the plow manufacturers would allow you to do what ever you wanted if the law did not intercede. One trip to the court house in a civil suit will change his mind in a hurry. The minute he steps out of the manufacturers guidelines he has assumed full liability for his actions and it would be a real quick proceeding. Particularly if he had a signed wavier, that is proof he knew he was breaking the law and as I said before the courts will not support and illegal contract.


----------



## 2COR517

mercer_me;1287575 said:


> .... My cousin also has them on his 2008 GMC 2500HD with an 8' Fisher and he said he loves them......


Does he consider it cool to spin every time he goes into the pile?


----------



## 2COR517

basher;1287592 said:


> ..
> If you want a trip edge go with (i cannot believe I'm saying this) the Fisher SD.....


Hee hee hee ...


----------



## sld92e_23

I have a 7'6" xblade on my tundra...No problems at all...and it out weighs a fisher 8' HD even

QUOTE=basher;1287589]Your BOSS dealer is good with this??? He is going to install a HD trip edge on your Tundra??? He is a bold, fearless (and foolish) businessman.[/QUOTE]


----------



## jackc

*Questioning If Tundra Is For Me*

Just got rid of 09 GMC Sierra 2500HD. I only plow my business parking lot (30 spaces) and my driveway. Looking for something smaller than Sierra because I don't do too much plowing but do need something to keep business clean. Have heard pros and cons on placing plow on Tundra. Just looking for help. Will a Tundra be okay for my application. Anyother suggestions if not Tundra?

I've used Boss plows in the past and was going to go with thier smaller 7.5 plow which I was told would be fine.

Would like to know what everyone thinks.

Thanks

Jack


----------



## 2COR517

Pretty sure someone will be along shortly recommending a Tundra with a Fisher HD IMO


----------



## mercer_me

2COR517;1287645 said:


> Does he consider it cool to spin every time he goes into the pile?


I have bean with him while he is plowing and he doesn't spin much.



2COR517;1287744 said:


> Pretty sure someone will be along shortly recommending a Tundra with a Fisher HD IMO


Have you ever plowed with a Tundra? I have plowed with a Tundra for two Winters now and I know that a Tundra can handle a 7.5' Fisher HD. I also know ALOT of people who own Fisher plows and you are the only person I know that has had bad luck with them. I'm not saying Boss is any better than Fisher or Fisher is any better than Boss. What I'm saing is if you want a 7.5' trip edge plow for a 1/2 ton truck the Fisher HD is a good plow.


----------



## jackc

How do you feel about Chevy Avalance or going with 1/2 ton GMC or Dodge over a Tundra?


----------



## basher

jackc;1287750 said:


> How do you feel about Chevy Avalance or going with 1/2 ton GMC or Dodge over a Tundra?


Any of them Toyota, Chevy, etc will do what you want if you match the plow correctly. A mid weight Boss, Snoway 26HD series, Fisher SD, DD HTS, Blizzard LT, etc. will do the job, not put undue stress on the truck and remain within the federal guidelines. The NBS Tundra has proven to be a respectable plow vehicle within its class.

All going with a oversized blade will do is allow you to abuse the truck with out injuring the plow. Personally I can repair plows quicker, cheaper and with less cost than I can repair vehicles. Installing too large a plow on a vehicle leads to all the "plowing destroys vehicle front ends" stories.


----------



## jackc

I appreciate it. Just confussed on which way to go. Want a truck that has a little more comforts than a 3/4 usually has. I understand you can't place too big a plow on. I just keep getting conflicting stories from dealer to dealer on what will work and what won't. You go to one Dodge dealer and they say no problem do it. You go to another Dodge dealer and they say don't. Same with GM. I really like what the Avalanche has to offer but out of all I looked at (Tundra-1500 Sierra,1500Dodge) The Avalanche seems to be the least set up to plow in regards to weight, HP, etc. 

I usually only keep vehicles for 2-3 years anyway. Just looking for a nice comfortable ride during Summer etc and having something to plow my lot in Winter. If I were doing it for a living or had several driveways, I'd go with a 3/4 ton.

Jack


----------



## 2COR517

mercer_me;1287748 said:


> ..
> 
> Have you ever plowed with a Tundra? I have plowed with a Tundra for two Winters now and I know that a Tundra can handle a 7.5' Fisher HD. I also know ALOT of people who own Fisher plows and you are the only person I know that has had bad luck with them. I'm not saying Boss is any better than Fisher or Fisher is any better than Boss. *What I'm saing is if you want a 7.5' trip edge plow for a 1/2 ton truck* the Fisher HD is a good plow.


I'm not currently in the market for a 7.5' trip edge plow for a 1/2 ton truck, but thanks for the input.


----------



## mercer_me

jackc;1287750 said:


> How do you feel about Chevy Avalance or going with 1/2 ton GMC or Dodge over a Tundra?


I'll be real honest if I was going to buy a brand new 1/2 ton I would look at GMC and Toyota. You can't put a plow on the 2011 F-150 and from what I have heard the Dodge 1500 is made in Mexico so, I wouldn't bother looking at them. But, I'm pretty sure I would end up going with the Tundra.


----------



## basher

jackc;1287764 said:


> I I just keep getting conflicting stories from dealer to dealer on what will work and what won't.
> 
> You talk to salesman, some are well informed, others just know which items have the highest margins/commissions.
> 
> You go to one Dodge dealer and they say no problem do it. You go to another Dodge dealer and they say don't. Same with GM. I really like what the Avalanche has to offer but out of all I looked at (Tundra-1500 Sierra,1500Dodge) The Avalanche seems to be the least set up to plow in regards to weight, HP, etc.
> 
> Salesman again, For example; an informed Chevy guy will tell you a VYU package is required to have Chevy's blessing to plow snow. Dodge, unless they have made RECENT changes has no plow prep available for the 1500 series truck. All this information is available, it just takes some research. You cannot depend on the sales guy to know. Plow salesmen are the same, some guys know their products understand the markets and will match your vehicle with the proper blade and guide you in setting your truck up for the best reliable, efficient performance. Others just want to sell you what they have, don't stay current on vehicle needs and requirements. There are the guys that are unwilling to learn so are selling only the equipment they know and understand and the dealerships that don't want to stock the parts required to support another plow line. Many of the recent release plows such as the Fisher SD and HTS don't have interchangeable parts with older models that requires an additional investment by the dealer. Not selling these units is a mistake because vehicle changes will force the demise of the "old School" plow just as the implementation of the FVMSSA in 1994 killed the conventional plow. Then there are the guys with brand blinders, they own it so it is the only choice, they may never have ran anything else and don't understand that engineering and critical material choices can out perform heavy iron. Sorry about the long rant but the amount of disinformation that is out there makes me CRAZY
> 
> I usually only keep vehicles for 2-3 years anyway. Just looking for a nice comfortable ride during Summer etc and having something to plow my lot in Winter. If I were doing it for a living or had several driveways, I'd go with a 3/4 ton. Jack


A any plow prep 1/2 ton will do you fine, could be you could use a Jeep or SUV. If you change vehicles every 3 years any of the plows available will last you at least 3 vehicles. Buying the most recent design is a good idea it assures you there will be mounts available for futher vehicle changes. 
The thing is if you match the plow to the truck you can use about anything. The Tacoma has earned an excellent reputation for driveway/small lot work


----------



## jackc

Not looking to be a pain in the butt but when you speak of plow prep pkg. All manufacturers I've looked at don't offer pkg with any of there 1/2 tons. Are you saying to have the plow installer prep it? Ford does but 1t must be ext cab.I need a truck that has 4 full doors.

Believe me I've been doing my homework for weeks.The problem is even if when you call manufacturer direct (don't trust salesperson) they can't give you a straight answer. I spoke with Boss, Fisher, Western. They all of course have a certain plow to do job. I just wanted to make right choice on a truck so that I won't beat up too much.I'm unfortunatly not a mechanical guy. Anything that breaks I need to get it fixed by someone else (no laughing please). Tundra looks the beefiest out of all but was still interested in Avalanch or dodge 1500. I guess I've lways been a GMC, Dodge guy. It's tough making that big step to Toyota.

Thanks


----------



## basher

I'm not certain that any manufacturer offers the plow prep on 1/2 ton crew-cab four doors. The FVMSSA limits the vehicle's front axle to 62% of its gross weight, and the plow when mounted can not exceed the listed front GVWR. The extra weight of the crew-cab uses so much of the vehicles load capacity that it precludes the addition of a plow.

You can spec a truck that comes close. Chevy offers HD trailering package, locking differentials, lower rear ratios, Skid plates, etc for the Avalanche. While you may not be able to purchase it with a VYU you can equip it to handle your limited snowplow needs. After that it is a question of the dealer's attitude towards your warranty. If you hang to much plow on the front end, eat up transmissions, steering components, etc they could argue a non-approved application. Toyota offers the TRD package with cold weather package (CK) they also offer sway bars, etc to help you spec a truck that will fit your specific needs.

You will have to cut the fascia on the Avalanche regardless of plow manufacturer you choose so you may want to reconsider if you trade vehicles that often, it is NOT a cheap piece of plastic and there is no missing the after effects of a snowplow mount without replacing the fascia.


----------



## jackc

Thanks. After comparing my final 3 choices (gmc 1/2 ton, Tundra, Dodge) I'm leaning towards Tundra. I have more incentives and I'll get more equiptment with GMC & Dodge so it's making it tough to decide. Especially when I'm only using plow a dozen times a year or so. Any of these trucks I place a plow on it will be up in the air if a problem arises in regards to warranty. I think any of them will take it on a case by case basis. If they feel you abused it plowing, you'll def have issues. If you do as little as I do I'm hoping there will not be one. As much as I like the Avalanche it just seems to not have the power etc I may need. Along with cutting up the front.


----------



## mercer_me

jackc;1287819 said:



> Thanks. After comparing my final 3 choices (gmc 1/2 ton, Tundra, Dodge) I'm leaning towards Tundra. I have more incentives and I'll get more equiptment with GMC & Dodge so it's making it tough to decide. Especially when I'm only using plow a dozen times a year or so. Any of these trucks I place a plow on it will be up in the air if a problem arises in regards to warranty. I think any of them will take it on a case by case basis. If they feel you abused it plowing, you'll def have issues. If you do as little as I do I'm hoping there will not be one. As much as I like the Avalanche it just seems to not have the power etc I may need. Along with cutting up the front.


The Tundra comes with a 3 year/36,000 mile warenty. My Dad has had his for about 2.5 years now and he has never had to get any warenty work done. Honestly I don't know anybody with Toyotas that have had to get any warenty work done. I do know there are some Toyotas out there that get warenty work done but, I think it's less than GMC and Dodge. I'm not a real brand loyal person, I like what I believe is the best and right now I believe the Toyota Tundra is the best 1/2 ton on the market right now. Not to be off topic but, when it comes to the 1st gen. Tundras (2000 to 2006) I did not care for them, that just shows that I'm not a brand loyal person who only buys one brand. I know with a Tundra with a Fisher they don't have to cut any plastic and I think it's the same for all the plows that can be put on a Tundra. They do have to remove the tow hooks though but, when you sell the truck you can put them back on.


----------



## jackc

It's always good to hear from someone who has actually used something you are looking at and has had little issues and getting their experience rather than listening to a salesperson who a couple of months earlier was working at Home Depot (not digging Home Depot) just saying that they may not be trained enough or even care if you have issues down the road, just make the sale.
How much plowing do you do?

I see you feel Fisher is a good plow. I've had both but seemed to like Boss a little more. Have you ever tried Boss? I also looked at the Western video. It seems to come off and on pretty easy. I have had an issue with my last Boss. Truck went dead (not battery) Had plow on it and could not get anyone to tow it.


----------



## mercer_me

jackc;1287825 said:


> It's always good to hear from someone who has actually used something you are looking at and has had little issues and getting their experience rather than listening to a salesperson who a couple of months earlier was working at Home Depot (not digging Home Depot) just saying that they may not be trained enough or even care if you have issues down the road, just make the sale.
> How much plowing do you do?
> 
> I see you feel Fisher is a good plow. I've had both but seemed to like Boss a little more. Have you ever tried Boss? I also looked at the Western video. It seems to come off and on pretty easy. I have had an issue with my last Boss. Truck went dead (not battery) Had plow on it and could not get anyone to tow it.


I plow my driveway, my grand parents driveway, my cousin's driveway and the driveway at my house lot. The driveway at my house is about 300' long and there is a realy big yard. The driveway at my house lot is 300' long and then I plow though my feild and into my sand pit wich is about another 900' then I plow some turn arounds in there. My grad parents and my cousins driveways are about 100' long and have pretty small yards.

I like Fisher and I also like The Boss. Both are realy good plows. The only reason I chose Fisher over The Boss is becouse I wanted a trip edge and like I said earlier The Boss dealer wouldn't put a Boss trip edge on the Tundra. My uncle has an 8' Boss trip edge on his 2003 Dodge 2500 and he loves it. I have bean with him alot while he plows and The Boss seams to be a realy nice plow. But, now that he has bought a 2011 GMC 2500HD he is thinking about putting an 8' Fisher on it like his brother has. As far aas Western gos I have never sean one in person since not many people in Maine own them. Up hear in Maine it's mostley Fisher and Boss plows.


----------



## trevier

I just finished reading the last 4 pages of this thread, I have a 2007 chevy extended cab z71, I bought it in december of 06, it has a boss super trip egde on it, it plows very easy for me, 30 stops or less all residential, it sags a little with the plow on, the only difference in my truck not having a plow package and one that does is the size of the altenator, mine has a 145 amp and the ones that do have a plow package is a 168 amp, also you can't get a plow package on any 1/2 ton with a extended cab or crew cab, toyota doesn't even offer a plow package on any of there trucks, doesn't mean you can't plow with one you just have to plow with common sense, also as for the gear ratio the lowest you can get in a chevy 1/2 ton is 3.43,nothing else, even if you order a truck it's not offered in there options list, I tried, which sucks if you ask me, toyota you can get a 4.30 gear ratio which is great for towing trailers or anything else, if it was me I think I would buy a tundra, realiability and good re-sale 4-5 years down the line,


----------



## BigD84

*Tundra on my mind*

I as well am looking to buy a Tundra. My brother just for one a 5.7L, 4 door, and ever since ive been leaning towards getting one as well. And by the sounds of it i should get either the fisher HD 7.5 or boss super duty 7.5 right?? Should i be looking at the 4.7L or 5.7L or does it matter? I will prob go with timbrens, because i work at a truck company who sells them and can get them cheaper. Any other suggestions?


----------



## mercer_me

BigD84;1289114 said:


> I as well am looking to buy a Tundra. My brother just for one a 5.7L, 4 door, and ever since ive been leaning towards getting one as well. And by the sounds of it i should get either the fisher HD 7.5 or boss super duty 7.5 right?? Should i be looking at the 4.7L or 5.7L or does it matter? I will prob go with timbrens, because i work at a truck company who sells them and can get them cheaper. Any other suggestions?


If you are plowing comercialy either the 7.5' Fisher HD or the 7.5' Boss Super Duty is what you want. If you are just plowing a few drive ways the 7.5' Fisher SD and the 7.5' Boss Standard Duty would be good plows. The 2010+ Tundras have a 4.6 or a 5.7 wich are both excelent engines. The 4.6 has plenty of power but, more power is always better. Timbrens would be a good idea but, they arn't a must have.


----------



## BigD84

Thanks Mercer. Ive been looking at 2008 and 2009 tundras since they are in my price range that i want to spend.


----------



## mercer_me

BigD84;1289308 said:


> Thanks Mercer. Ive been looking at 2008 and 2009 tundras since they are in my price range that i want to spend.


The 2007 to 2009 Tundras came with either the 4.7 or the 5.7. The 5.7 has a 6 speed and the 4.7 has a 5 speed. The new 4.6 have a 6 speed and I realy like having that 6 speed. What part of Maine are you from? I'm in Mercer, it's between Skowhegan and Farmington.


----------



## BigD84

Im in the Portland area. I only have a few driveways that i do and ive been using my dads 3/4 ton. but i want to do a few more driveways. So ive been looking at 1/2 tons. And would like a crew cab, and narrow it down to chev or tundra. And now just trying to decided on enginer size. Bc i will be hauling a boat and snowmobile trailer. So id assume i need a 5.3 or more. And of course o connors has a deal $389 down, $389 a month but its a 4.8L.


----------



## mercer_me

BigD84;1289671 said:


> Im in the Portland area. I only have a few driveways that i do and ive been using my dads 3/4 ton. but i want to do a few more driveways. So ive been looking at 1/2 tons. And would like a crew cab, and narrow it down to chev or tundra. And now just trying to decided on enginer size. Bc i will be hauling a boat and snowmobile trailer. So id assume i need a 5.3 or more. And of course o connors has a deal $389 down, $389 a month but its a 4.8L.


The how big is the boat and snowmobile trailer?


----------



## BigD84

boat is i believe an 18 ft, and the snowmobile is a 2 place trailer.


----------



## mercer_me

BigD84;1289858 said:


> boat is i believe an 18 ft, and the snowmobile is a 2 place trailer.


You will be fine with the 4.7 or 4.6. I used to haul a 16' fiber-glass boat and a two place covered snowmobile trailer all the time with my 2000 Ford Ranger. With the 4.6 you don't even notice the snowmobile trailer loaded with snowmobiles.


----------



## BigD84

Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## Spucel

Finished the lift on my 2010 Tundra 4X4 5.7 V8 yesterday. I put Bilstein 5100's on the front...here ya go!

http://i1021.photobucket.com/albums/af339/Spucel88/photo10.jpg


----------



## mercer_me

Spucel;1302092 said:


> Finished the lift on my 2010 Tundra 4X4 5.7 V8 yesterday. I put Bilstein 5100's on the front...here ya go!
> 
> http://i1021.photobucket.com/albums/af339/Spucel88/photo10.jpg


That Tundra looks great.


----------



## Spucel

Thanks, Im really happy with how it turned out!!!! Install date should be the middle of September for the Western Midweight. Gonna toss a few lights on it and its ready to go!


----------



## wanagofaster

jackc;1287788 said:


> Not looking to be a pain in the butt but when you speak of plow prep pkg. All manufacturers I've looked at don't offer pkg with any of there 1/2 tons. Are you saying to have the plow installer prep it? Ford does but 1t must be ext cab.I need a truck that has 4 full doors.
> 
> Believe me I've been doing my homework for weeks.The problem is even if when you call manufacturer direct (don't trust salesperson) they can't give you a straight answer. I spoke with Boss, Fisher, Western. They all of course have a certain plow to do job. I just wanted to make right choice on a truck so that I won't beat up too much.I'm unfortunatly not a mechanical guy. Anything that breaks I need to get it fixed by someone else (no laughing please). Tundra looks the beefiest out of all but was still interested in Avalanch or dodge 1500. I guess I've lways been a GMC, Dodge guy. It's tough making that big step to Toyota.
> 
> Thanks


Simple why you choose Toyota over GM if you are going to plow snow. There are no warrenty issues with Toyota if they see you push snow, no prep packages with Toyota, and most importantly the is no hacking of your beautiful truck when you install the mount. I had my heart set on a Sierra until I saw how the plows mount on the front.


----------



## rancherman84

dont worry bout the 4.7,it is a snappy little engine,and the gearing in the tundras is low,so it helps to.


----------



## JTK324

Hey any body that put bilstein 5100's in there tundra is there somewhere you recommend getting them and are there a special series you guys got??? Thanks


----------



## landscapingcrew

mercer_me;1289197 said:


> If you are plowing comercialy either the 7.5' Fisher HD or the 7.5' Boss Super Duty is what you want. If you are just plowing a few drive ways the 7.5' Fisher SD and the 7.5' Boss Standard Duty would be good plows. The 2010+ Tundras have a 4.6 or a 5.7 wich are both excelent engines. The 4.6 has plenty of power but, more power is always better. Timbrens would be a good idea but, they arn't a must have.


Will the dealer have to make a custom mount for the truck? On the boss website it only lists the 7.5 poly mount but that mount will not accept any other plow.


----------



## Spucel

JTK324;1308330 said:


> Hey any body that put bilstein 5100's in there tundra is there somewhere you recommend getting them and are there a special series you guys got??? Thanks


What year truck do you have?


----------



## Spucel

Heres a link for ya...awesome company.

http://www.shockwarehouse.com/index.cfm?mode=model&type=T

Just a heads up, the Bilstein 5100's get snatched up pretty quick so depending on when you order they might be out until they get their next shipment. You can always give them a call and let them know what you are looking for.


----------



## JTK324

2010 and I will post video of my strobes in my tundra they came out great I think


----------



## Spucel

Yea please do, I'd love to see them. I'm trying to come up with a lighting package for my truck right now. I'm sitting at the shop now getting the plowed installed, pictures will be posted later today prsport.


----------



## JTK324

Okay I will do it later I'm into my strobes for about 600 but they are well worth it what kind of plow did you end up getting?


----------



## Spucel

What kind of strobes did you go with? Western Midweight


----------



## JTK324

I did a sound off 6/90 hide away with two surface mount led's on my tool box with and stl 360 light mini led light bar


----------



## mercer_me

landscapingcrew;1308358 said:


> Will the dealer have to make a custom mount for the truck? On the boss website it only lists the 7.5 poly mount but that mount will not accept any other plow.


They would have to fabricate the push plates. That's if you can find a dealer that will do that for you.


----------



## JTK324

Woke up this morning freezing cold umm snow must be just around the corner it was 46 degrees outside


----------



## Spucel

Sounds good to me JTK!.

Heres the truck with the plow on it.










I have to wait for momma to relax from me buying the plow before I get the salter or Ill be living in the truck. :laughing:


----------



## JTK324

Spucel looks great


----------



## Spucel

I have to decide how much weight to put in the back and work on the lights.


----------



## JTK324

Spucel what's ur email address I'm going to take a video tonight but it's a pain in the balls to put it on here. And on your bilsteins did you get a certain series or just the tundra fronts off that link?


----------



## Spucel

[email protected].

Ill have to check my bill to see the exact model number I got. Im almost positive they are F4-BE5-E428-H0 because the ones I have are adjustable.


----------



## JTK324

Just sent it to you man hope you enjoy it I have done several trucks and this was hands down one of the easiest I've ever done


----------



## Spucel

Lights look awesome! Not sure if I asked you before or not, LED or strobes in the lights?


----------



## JTK324

I went with strobes in the lights because with LEDs u don't get the lightning effect


----------



## sld92e_23

looks good !!



Spucel;1302092 said:


> Finished the lift on my 2010 Tundra 4X4 5.7 V8 yesterday. I put Bilstein 5100's on the front...here ya go!
> 
> http://i1021.photobucket.com/albums/af339/Spucel88/photo10.jpg


----------



## snow patrol

Nice looking truck Spucel!


----------



## Vet67aae

*Fisher 7 1/2 moved from Chevy 1500 to tundra*

I have a pos 2000 Chevy 1500. (Everything rusts underneath). I'm looking into buying a Tundra. How difficult is it to remove from the Chevy and install on the Tundra?
Andy ,


----------



## JTK324

Not that bad took me about 4 hrs to run wires and mount the push plates


----------



## basher

Vet67aae;1636327 said:


> I have a pos 2000 Chevy 1500. (Everything rusts underneath). I'm looking into buying a Tundra. How difficult is it to remove from the Chevy and install on the Tundra?
> Andy ,


What truck,what plow? Not much on the Chevy is compatible with the Toyota.


----------

